# When you are sad/crying, what does your dog do?



## x0emiroxy0x

When you are sad, crying, or upset does your dog do anything particular?

Rocky always sleeps at the foot of the bed, on the floor, or next to me but facing the opposite direction. He will NOT lay down and face me, even if I force him he turns over.

However, the last three times I have been very upset/cried, he has laid on the pillow next to me, facing me, with his nose touching my shoulder.

Maybe he realizes this makes me stop crying? I know dogs don't understand 'sad', but he may understand something is different than usual and that is how he makes things go back to normal?

All I know is that last night when my boyfriend went back to Dallas and I knew he wasn't coming back for three weeks, I was really sad and I sat up for a second and Rocky ran behind me and laid down and I fell asleep sleeping on his chest and woke up like that.

He really makes me feel better when I am lonely


----------



## Carriesue

My dogs don't do anything when I'm upset, maybe when I finally get my German shepherd next month that will change lol but for now it's my cat that I've had half my life that comes and comforts me if I'm upset.


----------



## breyer08

Ava definitely has a nurturing side, too. When I have hit my head or banged my knee in clumsiness a couple of times since we've gotten her, she always comes running, and if I'm crying she wraps her arms around my back and puts her nose on my shoulder, like a hug.  She also gets worried about us when we have coughing or sneezing fits, and she'll immediately come running and put her paw in our laps or slap our backs--apparently to make sure we are ok! haha!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

Carriesue said:


> My dogs don't do anything when I'm upset, maybe when I finally get my German shepherd next month that will change lol but for now it's my cat that I've had half my life that comes and comforts me if I'm upset.


My dad's golden retriever and beagle ignore me when I cry, but their cat always gets in my lap. I lived there in high-school so there was a lot of crying haha


----------



## Midnight12

My last gsd layed her head on a freinds lap who was visiting me and she had never meet before who was crying because her husband was dying. She has never forgotten how comforting this was and loved my girl for this. I was amazed how smart these dogs are.


----------



## FrankieC

My last GSD could sense when I was extremely stressed, especially at night. Even though he knew he was not allowed on the bed, on those nights when I was tossing and turning, he would sneak in slowly and cuddle beside me with his head on the pillow. It was definitely calming.


----------



## Syaoransbear

Absolutely nothing. He ignores me, but Chrono is notoriously thick-headed and emotionally unaware. Pretty sure last time I was crying he dropped a can on my stomach.


----------



## GSDGunner

I sometimes have to let out the frustration of my back pain. It just happens once in a while. It will literally come out of nowhere. When I start to cry Gunner comes from wherever he is in the house and will pull himself up and straddle me sitting in the chair. He gets the most incredible look of concern on his face.
He will lean in to get as close as he can to me. I will lean forward and give him a great big hug. He will then attempt to lick my face. 

He always makes me feel better and I snap out of it. He's very in tune with my emotions.


----------



## TimberGSD2

Kya has always sat beside me if I was crying/upset. I've only let go once since having Milla and she literally hugged me and licked my tears as they fell. Love these dogs.


----------



## Anitsisqua

Gabe, typically a swirling vortex of entropy and puppy energy, gets very sweet when I'm crying. He nudges me with his nose, and looks up at me while licking my knees. (Why my knees, I have no idea. Still, it seems sweet.)


----------



## ImaginaryBee

Bella is very cautious when I am crying. She seems concerned and watches me extremely close. Then she almost acts like she needs to protect me. She will lay with her back to me and watch, then get up and sniff me, comfort me and then goes on guard duty again


----------



## Bubbles

Before my grandmother passed away she told me never to cry because I always cried. so, now I never cry because I want to honor her and she was a very smart woman. 

sometimes if bubbles makes me bleed from play biting I'll show her and make her sniff my wound. Bubbles will normally give me kisses were she hurt me.


----------



## blackmeadow

I don't cry much... apparently it's a testosterone thing... But when I'm upset my dog tends to lay on me. He lays on me a lot anyways, but he's extra cute when I am sad.

Honestly, I think some dogs do understand "sad". Maybe not in the same way humans do, and I think that some dogs (like some humans) are just not that emotionally sensitive, but some definitely seem to get it.


----------



## PatchonGSD

Chloe tells me to get a Klennex and shut up- she cant hear the T.V.
Balen hasnt seen me cry yet.


----------



## Discoetheque

My mother wasn't feeling well this morning and got so frustrated that she started crying. Discoe heard her, walked into the room and kept nudging her hand with her nose. When my mom finally petted her, she stretched up to lick her chin. It wasn't the same excitable licking that she usually does, definitely more calm and controlled.

I noticed this is a different response than when I cry. I usually get her coming over to sit in front of me and rest her chin on whatever is available to her (sometimes my knee, other times the back of my hand), but she doesn't seem dead set on licking like she was with my mom.


----------



## Savan

Midnight12 said:


> My last gsd layed her head on a freinds lap who was visiting me and she had never meet before who was crying because her husband was dying. She has never forgotten how comforting this was and loved my girl for this. I was amazed how smart these dogs are.


Yes, this is our first German Shepherd, almost a year old, I recently had to leave my job for health reasons, I lost it one day and broke down, he is my daughters dog, and he immediately knew I was upset he came over and did not leave my side until I stop crying, I also am shocked how smart these dogs are.


----------



## GSDchoice

My dog will lay nearby and watch me, and his face looks worried (mouth closed, solemn serious expression). He's not much of a physical toucher though! I was really sick with flu for a couple of days, laying on couch...that time, I got a couple licks on my hand. That is super demonstrative for Rumo! 
He is a reserved dog...

Previous dog (Great Dane) was laying on me constantly no matter what mood I was in...funny how different dogs can be!


----------



## NadDog24

At first Nadja is oblivious and still acts like her normal, energetic self, but when she realizes that I’m not myself she comes over with a questioning look on her face like “Hey, what’s wrong with you? Why are you sitting there all sad?” And comes over and sniffs me, if she was acting like the energizer bunny beforehand she immediately calms down and jumps up on the couch and plops her head in my lap and sighs while I stroke her head. She just turns into a solid rock, a calm presence until I calm myself down and regain my composure.


----------



## Sabis mom

I have arthritis in my neck, causes brutal headaches. Today was really bad and I was crying waiting for the Tylenol to kick in. Shadow was slinking around like it was her fault! I felt so bad. I couldn't move to get to her and she was so upset she got the hiccups. When I finally got her to come to me she just pressed against me shivering until I relaxed.


----------

